# Patagonia - One photo per post



## rickytico (Aug 30, 2011)

Bellas fotos de distantes paraísos!!!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*View of Ushuaia from the Beagle channel, Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina*











Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5646981478/sizes/l/in/photostream/. User: Naveen Ahluwalia


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Puerto Williams and Bandera Hill
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Williams por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful. :applause:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cordillera del Viento, Neuquén province*











Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/desarrollandoneuquen/4767916417/sizes/l/in/photostream/. User: desarrollandoneuquen


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Las Torres Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Vista al Cerro Puntiagudo -Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Gracias amigos 700.000 views!), en Flickr​


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you ever wondered where are all the sheep that pass before our eyes while we wait to fall asleep? Well here's the answer, Feuerland.


*Magallanes y Antartica Chilena, Tierra Del Fuego CHILE*









by SWL Foto​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Beautiful landscape. :cheers:

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Torres del Paine National Park, Chile por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Magallanes y Antartica Chilena, Tierra Del Fuego CHILE*









by SWL Foto​[/QUOTE]

^^ Flipante!!!
Es que... Es que... :cheers: No hay palabras de tanta belleza de Patagonia, sea chilena o argentina!

Seguid por favor! Por los .... teneis obligación compartir con todo el mundo esas maravillas!


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*REGIÓN DE LOS LAGOS, CHILE









**Puerto Octay
*


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*REGIÓN DE LOS LAGOS, CHILE​*

*Archipiélago de Chiloé
*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice pics. :cheers:

Chiloé National Park
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Parque Nacional de Chiloe por Joel Mann, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cerro Tronador, Argentina/Chile border*











Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2562753004/sizes/l/in/photostream/. User: fainmen


----------



## Tukkerland (Sep 3, 2011)

jenesaispas said:


> *REGIÓN DE LOS LAGOS, CHILE​*
> 
> *Archipiélago de Chiloé
> *


Are that cows of Holstein cattle? I thought it was a picture of my own country, ok.. except the landscape..  Beautiful!


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Tukkerland said:


> Are that cows of Holstein cattle? I thought it was a picture of my own country, ok.. except the landscape..  Beautiful!


Cows of Holstein??? I don't what is that... 

it is very usual to see CATTLE I mean caws, horses and that kind of animals
that patagonian people have.

* Región de Aysén, CHILE
*
*Río Pascua, al norte del campo de hielo sur
*


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

What should I say? It's my region and it's beautiful! :drool:


----------



## Tukkerland (Sep 3, 2011)

jenesaispas said:


> Cows of Holstein??? I don't what is that...
> 
> it is very usual to see CATTLE I mean caws, horses and that kind of animals
> that patagonian people have.


This is what I mean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holstein_cattle. Originally it is a Dutch breed. But I never thought that even in Patagonia that sort of cows were grazing.. 
I was meaning that the climate must be to cold..


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Tukkerland said:


> This is what I mean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holstein_cattle. Originally it is a Dutch breed. But I never thought that even in Patagonia that sort of cows were grazing..
> I was meaning that the climate must be to cold..


aaah Now i got it lol


yes they're very common in Central, south and far south of Chile

there are parts like valleys where the breeding of animals is very good specially for sheeps, cows, horeses... during winter farmers feed their animals with fodder stored in stock 

The region is suitable for raising sheep, especially in the far south where most of its population depends on this activity.

In the Patagonia region is also important hydrocarbon industry. Meanwhile, forestry and agricultural sector produces oats, potatoes, wheat, vegetables, and others.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Astonishingly beautiful!!!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*










Original photo from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nick_cool2000/6046866831/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/. User: Nick_Cool2000


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cisne river in Los Alerces National Park, Chubut province, Argentina*



Parque Nacional Los Alereces - Río Cisne by Pablo_Natalia, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome photos. :cheers:

Sofia Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia - Lake Sofia por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puntiagudo Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Puntiagudo afternoon por Lars Hinksten, en Flickr​


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*REGIÓN DE AYSÉN, CHILE*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
 I loved.

San Rafael Fjord
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









2012 LAGUNA SAN RAFAEL - KAYAK DE TRAVESÍA - 35 por OUTDOORSTV, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beach in Valdés Peninsula
Chubut Province, Argentina









Killer Beach por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tranquilo Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Lago Tranquilo - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Gracias amigos 700.000 views!), en Flickr​


----------



## Fabiano1 (Sep 6, 2011)

These are some really amazing pictures shared by you guys..!!
I really liked them all and saved the best ones in my favorite pictures folder..!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for comment.
Regards from Chile.

Serrano River
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Río Serrano por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Patagonia leaves you speechless :bow:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Traful lake, Neuquén province Argentina*



LAGO TRAFUL by SENSEIMAXI, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Esquel, Chubut province, Argentina*



Esquel by Amit Liber, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> Patagonia leaves you speechless :bow:


And we have not shown the best of Patagonia. 

Grey Glacier
Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glacier Grey, Chile por * hiro008, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Grey Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glaciar Grey_PN Torres del Paine_Chile por transhumante, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puelo Lake
Chubut Province, Argentina









Lago Puelo por val-, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Fitz Roy River
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Rio Fitz Roy por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> And we have not shown the best of Patagonia
> 
> *Grey Glacier, Chile*
> Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena
> ...


Of course my friend, there is so much to show of this fantastic region. We just started :naughty:

I love the colour in this pic, I want to be in that glacier :cheers2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Torres del Paine National Park, Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena, Chile*



Torres del Paine by _Webster_, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Fjord in Aysén region, Chile*



Fiordo by nazgulhead, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Chubut river, Chubut province, Argentina*



Rio Chubut by www.obstinato.com.ar, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Belgrano lake, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*



Lago Belgrano, Perito Moreno National Park by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Spectacular landscapes, dude. :cheers:

Maullín River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Rio Maullin - Llanquihue (Chile) por Noelegroj( Patagonia Without Dams), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta Tortel
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Caleta Tortel - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Gracias amigos 700.000 views!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Pehoé Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Pehoe Lake, Torres del Paine National Park por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

fantastic country. surely on the top of the my list of places to visit:nuts::nuts:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Patagonian lakes 

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Magellanic penguins in Deseado river, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*


Magellanic penguin colony in the Rio Deseado estuary, Argentina by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Araucarias behind Caviahue lake, Neuquén province, Argentina*



Paisaje nevado en Caviahue, Neuquén, snow in Caviahue by Gastón S., on Flickr


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

So this is my dream right now... Built a house in ushuaia and live there for the rest of my life! I love it! Jesus this place its incredible! Wonderful Pictures guys! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*King Penguin (Aptenodytes patagonicus) in Inútil Bay -Tierra del fuego, Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Pinguino Rey (Aptenodytes patagonicus) por lherrainz, en Flickr


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

LA PATAGONIA EN SU MAXIMO ESPLENDOR...HERMOSO


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for your photos and comments. kay:

Punta Cantor
Chubut Province, Argentina









Punta Cantor por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mosco Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Glaciar Mosco por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Iceberg on Argentina Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Patagonia Iceberg Medley por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bayo Hill
Neuquén Province, Argentina









CerroBayo_p06 por Lucas Cartier, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chaitén Volcano Erupting
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Chaiten volcano por cynthusia, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Aysén
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









puerto aysen por Dave_B_, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Onelli Bay
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Luca Galuzzi​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bulnes Fort
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Fuerte Bulnes por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing photos! The volcano erupting one seem to be unreal. It's a shame the damage it caused..


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Pehoé Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sin título por [p.thiers], en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I think this is my favorite thread.. 


*Tulips field in Trevelin, Chubut province, Argentina*



DSC_0402 por pampa 1967, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, really beautiful pics....:cheers2:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you for visiting the thread. kay:



maniacoargento said:


> Beautiful! I think this is my favorite thread..


Thanks for helping me with the thread, dude. :hug:

Río Verde
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









the_singular-3 por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chaiguata Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Lago Chaiguata, Chiloe por lanube360, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Dientes Circuit Trek on Navarino Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Dientes Circuit Trek on Isla Navarino, Tierra del Fuego015 por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Lago Argentino Department, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2982584958/


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

cool, do you have some more shots of Tierra del Fuego? specially Estancia Harberton, Cabo San Pío and Isla de los Estados...i`ve found quite hard to find pics from there


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> cool, do you have some more shots of Tierra del Fuego? specially Estancia Harberton, Cabo San Pío and Isla de los Estados...i`ve found quite hard to find pics from there


*Harberton, Argentina*

Harberton is a hamlet established on land given to pioner Thomas Bridges in 1886 by the government, in gratitude for Bridges' work establishing the first permanent settlement on Tierra del Fuego.

Today, the small village is home of a scientific research station and a museum that boasts the *world's largest collection of marine mammal skeletons.*

In 1995, the hamlet was proclamed *National Historic Monument.*


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

thank you! these are outstanding landscapes, =)


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

*Puerto Octay, Chile*


Atardecer en Puerto Octay por Ignacio Cárdenas [MESK], en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great contributions. :cheers:

Mitchel Fjord
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Fiordo Mitchell por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Thanks for helping me with the thread dude:hug:


No problem mate, I think you should be proud for making such an amazing thread. :cheers2:

Gorgeous pictures guys!


*Mascardi lake, Río Negro province, Argentina*



Lago Mascardi por tierra_magica_bariloche, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

seba_bolso, you forgot to credit that photo on post #109. If you can put the link, would be a shame if it gets deleted.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
 Amazing reflection in last pic.

Elephant Seal in Ainsworth Bay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Siesta en la playa por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Amazing reflection in the last pic


Yes, it's unbelievable..


*Outskirts of Bariloche, Río Negro province, Argentina*



Estepa Patagonica by daedmonte, on Flickr


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

What an amazing region of the world.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you for visiting the thread. kay:

Coyhaique
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









ABTAO​


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Lenga's Forests and Glaciers*-Santa Cruz Province * Argentina*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6072034910/in/photostream/


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Patagonian view from la Salada lagoon in the north Provincia de Buenos Aires.


Patagonian night por Giraldo., en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics. kay:

Negro Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Lago Negro aérea por Sam Beebe / Ecotrust, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sarmiento Mountain Range
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Climbers on Gremlin's Cap, Cordillera Sarmiento, Chile, by Gordon Wiltsie por Photo Tractatus, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ 

:eek2:

Amazing! That can only be in Patagonia.


*Cuernos del Paine, Magallanes y Antártica Chilena region, Chile*



Cuernos del Paine, Chile by Jeremiah Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*



Perito Moreno Glacier by billy3001, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Martial Mountains, Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina
*



We Are Very, Very Small by TranceMist, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
:bow: Stunning landscapes.

Tamango National Reserve
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Baguales Mountain Range
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sierra Baguales por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ Impressive, great photos, exciting nature :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Comodoro Rivadavia City, Chubut Province, Argentina*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67834405


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Genial la ultima foto de Comodoro. se ve muy lindo nevado.

UN VIDEO


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Uff!! Por dios, que maravilla de video jenesaispas! Gracias por compartirlo, me quede sin palabras.. :applause:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Tepuel Hills, near Tecka, Chubut Province, Argentina*



herd by iris254, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Blanco Glacier, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*



Glaciar Blanco by nikko1974, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Geniales todos los aportes. :cheers:

Hotel & Spa Puyuhuapi
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Hotel Termas de Puyuhuapi por Narc_83, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chapel of Marble
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









"Capilla de Marmol" - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Gracias amigos 700.000 views!), en Flickr​


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome pics! :applause:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you for visiting the thread. kay:

Fitz Roy Mount from Argentinean Side
Santa Cruz Province, Artentina









Fitz Roy - Patagonia Argentina por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Fitz Roy Mount from Chilean Side
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Mt Fitzroy and Los Glaciares National Park 500 por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Breathtaking shots of the Fitz Roy from both sides! :drool:


*Pier in Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina*



Pier-Ushuaia-Tierra Del Fuego-Argentina by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Uff!! Por dios, que maravilla de video jenesaispas! Gracias por compartirlo, me quede sin palabras.. :applause:


gracias, me alegro que les halla gustado 


*Puerto Montt, Chile
*


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Laguna Esmeralda,Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/surita/2402367579/in/photostream/


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Manso River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Río Manso por macsbruj, en Flickr​


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Great picture.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome photos! :cheers2:


*Paimún lake, Neuquén province, Argentina*



Lago Paimun - Neuquen - Argentina by adre87, on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laguna Parrillar National Reserve *
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena, Chile


el sol by Hueon del Sur, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful shots. :cheers:

Castillo Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Travesía Las Horquetas-Cerro Castillo por OUTDOORSTV, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*



Mountain and Glacier Reflection by Rob Kroenert (Wiggum03), on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^


Todos Los Santos Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Osorno e Todos Los Santos por Mario Guilherme, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Road to Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Camino al paraiso por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

definitivamente una de las zonas mas lindas del mundo, los ojos del planeta estan cada dia mas puestos en esta zona, hay que cuidar nuestra patagonia ya que tiene un valor inmenso

definitely one of the world's most beautiful areas, the eyes of the world are increasingly placed in this area is to watch our patagonia


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Totally agree

Very impressive panoramic view in post #148!


*Llao Llao hotel, San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro province, Argentina*



argentina llao llao by MB fp, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I love that hotel. :cheers:

Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Punta Arenas por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## tigresstronic (May 28, 2011)

Patagonia certainly is one of the most beautiful places in the world.
Thanks!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank's for visit the thread. kay:

Del Lago Theatre, Frutillar
Los Lagos Region, Chile









La Tercera​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Pehoé Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sin título por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> *Del Lago Theatre, Frutillar, Chile*
> Región de Los Lagos
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a nice theatre. Love it! :cheers2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Colorado River, natural limit between La Pampa and Río Negro provinces, Argentina*



río Colorado by Patagónico, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Glaciar Seco, Santa Cruz, Argentina*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jo_ma/5370828502/


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> *Chaitén Volcano Erupting, Chile*
> Región de Los Lagos
> 
> 
> ...


:uh::eek2::
NO COMMENTS!!!
Esto no tiene palabras...
applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Me alegra que te guste, esa salio elegida la mejor foto del año 2008. kay:

Road to El Calafate
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Buenos Días por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great nature photos....:cheers:


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

jenesaispas said:


>


Muchas gracias por el video! Exelente!
Gracias a todos por compartir fotos. El región de Planeta que todavía guarda su pura naturaleza. Cuidadlo, por favor!!!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Es verdad, sólo espero que nuestros gobiernos (o por lo menos el gobierno argentino, desconozco la situación en Chile) no permitan implementar algunos proyectos de minería que son capaces de modificar el medio ambiente de la Patagonia, principalmente los glaciares. Ya se llevó adelante un gran paso al reglamentar la ley de los glaciares, pero acá nunca se sabe.. Esperemos que se concienticen, ya que a través de intereses que siempre están en el medio, pueden arruinar una de las regiones más valiosas en el mundo en cuanto a recursos naturales. 

Muchas gracias por el comentario, me alegra que te gusten las fotos!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Atlantic coast of Patagonia, Comodoro Rivadavia, Chubut province, Argentina*



The Ocean Before Comodoro by giovanni paccaloni, on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ñandues (Rhea pennata) in Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









http://minagrimagallanes.blogspot.com/2011/08/preocupacion-por-la-agricultura.html#more


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Onelli Glacier, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*​







http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729418&page=146


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics. :cheers:

Puerto Varas
Los Lagos Region, Chile









osorno volcano from puerto varas by innusa, on Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Really gorgeous pictures!


*Upsala Glacier and Argentino Lake, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*



IMG_4537_Upsala by shiko1010, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Wonderful colours!.

View from Llao Llao Hill
Río Negro Province, Argentina









Justin Silver - 107.868​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Correntoso Lake
Neuquén Province, Argentina









Lago Correntoso - Puente Antiguo por www.federicogrosso.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena, Chile









Puerto Natales, Chile por Raphael Koerich, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Amazing shot! :cheers2:


*Mount Olivia, Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina*



Monte Olivia by acidrod, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Cerro Olivia,Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*​









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729418&page=147


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice mountain. :cheers:

Capitán Constantino Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









SKORPIOS MOVIL​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Baker River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









EpicTV​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*El Saltillo Fall, Neuquén province, Argentina*



Patagonia - Cascada el Saltillo by fedepo18, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Viedma Lake, Santa Cruz province, Argentina*



20091209 PNLG - Lago Viedma 007 by blogmulo, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Best skyline of Argentina. :yes:

Puerto Montt
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sin título por A Wonderful Hell, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Salto Grande Waterfall
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Río Paine: Salto Grande by Carlos_Y., on Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ That waterfall is so amazing, the purest water!



Vasthrash said:


> Best skyline of Argentina:yes:


Totally agree! Best skyline of Argentina, Chile and I would say even South America


----------



## cityBA (Oct 30, 2011)

*Lago Lacar, Patagonia, Argentina*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Lago Lacar, Neuquen Province, Argentina*​








http://www.interpatagonia.com/


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Región de Magallanes y Antártica Chilena*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Is the water coming from the glaciers:yes:


Yes of course, and I've read somewhere that the glaciers erode the rocks of bottom, and when they melt the water that goes to the lakes has little mineral particles that gives the incredible turquoise color to the water.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sofía Lake, Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile*



Lago Sofía - Puerto Natales by Erwin Thieme, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Puerto Blest, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Puerto Blest by ruben gobetti, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cerro Capilla and Nahuel Huapi Lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Cerro Capilla y lago Nahuel Huapi by erbecke, on Flickr


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Fantastic pictures! it makes me want to visit Patagonia. Keep em coming!


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

esas ultimas de la patagonia argentina estàn alucinantes.

*Tierra del Fuego,Chile 
**Seno Almirantazgo*


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Regiòn de Aysèn, Chile
**Balmaceda*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great all the contributions. :cheers:



maniacoargento said:


> Yes of course, and I've read somewhere that the glaciers erode the rocks of bottom, and when they melt the water that goes to the lakes has little mineral particles that gives the incredible turquoise color to the water.


Wow, great, I had no idea, thanks for the info. kay:

Marble Caves
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Interior Cavernas de Mármol, Lago General Carrera por Harry Marty, en Panoramio​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Wow, great, I had no idea, thanks for the infokay:


No problem man!


*Mount Fitz Roy from the argentinian side, Santa Cruz Province*



A Morning at the Secret Lake by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> Is the water coming from the glaciers:yes:


The colors of Patagonian river are great.

*Chubut Province-Argentina​*

*por Martín Gustavo Keller, en Flickr*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Awesome pics!. :cheers:

Pía Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Impressive por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mineral Water Plant Aonni
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

corsario albiceleste said:


> The colors of Patagonian river are great.


All the rivers and lakes of Patagonia are fantastic. :cheers2:


*Belgrano Lake, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Lago Belgrano, Parque Nacional Perito Moreno, Argentina by Luis arg1978, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Southern right whale, Península Valdés, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Su clásico saludo by Franco Rosini, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Puerto Yartou, Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile*



El viento que todo lo doma by josehmax, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great photo of the whale. 

Skua Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena, Chile









Glaciar Skua por SWL Foto, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ezequiel Ramos Mexia Reservoir
Neuquén Province & Río Negro Río Negro Province, Argentina









Embalse Ezequiel Ramos Mexias por Ricardo_Caba, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sarmiento Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Paine por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Amazing panorama! :cheers2:


*Onelli Bay, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Patagonia landscape by Marina & Enrique, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeinimeni Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Colin Arisman​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous scenery on posts # 241 & 242.....thanks, love the shots.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ You're welcome, stay tuned for more pics. kay:


*Bariloche countryside, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



patagonic scenery by www.obstinato.com.ar, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina*



USHUAIA by ANI1709, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Traful Lake, Neuquén province, Argentina*



Villa Traful by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Very cute Ushuaia. 

Lengas Forest in Magallanes
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Bosque de Lengas en el Valle del Bader, Parque Nacional Torres del Paine po The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Italia Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glaciar Italia? por K a i..., en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Arrayanes Forest in Greater Island of Chiloé
Los Lagos Region, Chile









bosque encontrado por deep_art, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Iceberg on Argentino Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Glaciar Upsala por C_AVALOS_R, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Dreams Punta Arenas Hotel Casino & Spa
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









DSC09411 por chupee_1, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice photos! I would love to visit Punta Arenas, it looks so clean and tidy.. 


*Playa Bonita, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Playa Bonita by el-mismo, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Grassland in El Cóndor farm, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Grassland, Ea. El Cóndor (2011) by Duncan+Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Very nice pic of Playa Bonita. 

Ciervo Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Lago Ciervo por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

General Carrera Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Pescando con Mosca en Lago General Carrera - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Patagonia sin Represas), en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Love that one, thanks for sharing :cheers2:


*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



El Calafate 2010_098 by daniel vercelli, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
How many glaciers are in Argentina?.

Blanco River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Los Lagos- Río Blanco por Servicio Nacional de Turismo, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> How many glaciers are in Argentina?


Hmm, I don't know exactly how many.. I can name you the most important ones: Moreno, Viedma, Spegazzini, Upsala, Castaño Overo, Ventisquero Negro (these last two are in the flanks of Cerro Tronador in the argentinian side). There are several smaller glaciers, for example, some tall mountains in Mendoza and San Juan provinces have glaciers on them, Aconcagua has one but I don't remember its name :tongue3:


*Lapataia Bay, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



montaña lago by querman, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cerro Castillo, Aysén Region, Chile*



Cerro Castillo by amedina, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Almirante Nieto Mount
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cerro Almirante Nieto por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



Tierra del Fuego by Leonid Plotkin, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Bariloche lake district, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Bariloche lake district. by hwithaar, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice photos, as usual. :cheers:

Southern Patagonian Ice Field
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina & Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Argentina - Patagonia - Mountaineering in El Chaltén 075 por mckaysavage, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Farm at Route 9
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Estancia en la Ruta 9, desde Punta Arenas hacia Puerto Natales por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new pics from Patagonia....:cheers:


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Southern Ice Field, Magellanic Republic
*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
"Magellanic Republic"?, porqué tan separatista?. :nuts:

Bravo River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Reflejos en el Rio Bravo - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (De regreso!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Arrugado Hill
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Cerro arrugado por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chilean Flamingos in Magallanes
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Chilean Flamingos by tigric (Ana Stefanović), on Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome pics! :drool:



Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> *"Magellanic Republic"*? Porque tan separatista?:nuts:


La primera vez en mi vida que escucho hablar de eso. :?


*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Storm Ahead. By Ian Layzell by IANLAYZELLUK, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Los magallanicos dicen eso cuando se enojan con el gobierno. :nuts:
P.D. Linda foto.

Sierra Baguales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Wild horses (gaguales) at Sierra Baguales por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Azul River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Rio Azul - Futaleufu - Carretera Austral (Chile) por Noelegroj (De regreso!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

El Chaltén
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Mount Fitz Roy near town of El Chalten, Argentina por Jeremiah Thompson, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

King Penguins in Magallanes
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Los pitucos por Negrosky, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Hornopirén Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Tompkins Conservation​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Los magallanicos dicen eso cuando se enojan con el gobierno:nuts:
> Pd: linda fotokay:


Ah mira vos, ni idea yo :hammer:

Gracias, excelentes las que posteaste tambien.


*Valdés Peninsula, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Peninsula Valdes. by IANLAYZELLUK, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Villa Pehuenia, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Correntoso by Mariano Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Capilla San Eduardo, Bariloche, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Capilla San Eduardo by patricia_sgrignuoli, on Flickr


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Puerto Varas, Los Lagos*


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Región de Los Lagos
*
Arriving to Chaitén

​


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Región de Los Lagos
*
Lago Llanquihue


----------



## mariocesare (Jul 19, 2006)

hola a todos,
Me hace casi 5 años en la Patagonia, y aquí están mis fotos. Bella región! 

Aquí están mis fotos! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561804


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

that is just the argentine part. i think you missed one of the most beautiful part
btw nice pics


----------



## mariocesare (Jul 19, 2006)

^^
Yes, jenesaispas, the trip unfortunately was just in Argentina :dunno:
Anyway the Argetinas lake (Spegazzini, Uppsala and Perito Moreno glacier) and the Peninsula Valdes are exceptional places...
Maybe next time we will visit the other side, maybe starting from Mendoza where we wanted to go, and going throw the Ande


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

hahahahaha

Chilean part is.. so diverse. you'ill need a lot of time to meet it up
from the green fields surrounded by lakes and volcanoes ... to The Most southern ice field. maybe you'll get lost xD

ok. well, if you someday decide to spend your holidays here or whatever xD ... I would recommend you start your trip from the Araucania`s region
it's not part of Patagonia but is an amazing region too




C:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Moreno Lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Lago Moreno by el-mismo, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cascade near El Calafate, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Cascate by Luciano Guelfi, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Near Estancia Cristina, 3 by Ben Oh, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Extraordinary photos. Magical land full of surprising landscapes. The creation of the world.
:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful pics _jenesaispas_ and _maniacoargento_.









Negro and General Carrera Lakes
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









lago negro y general carrera por delamaza, en Flickr​


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Regón de Los Lagos
*


Volcán Puntiagudo / Sharp-pointed volcano, volcán/Mount Osorno (centre), volcán/Mount Calbuco & lago/Lake Llanquihue, Frutillar, Chile, 2011 por Andrew Graeme Gould, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sofía Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia - Lake Sofia por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Frío River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Rio Frio - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (De regreso!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Milodón Cave
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cueva del Milodón por rsepulveda, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ These last pics of the chilean Patagonia are just gorgeous :drool:



Vasthrash said:


> Beautiful pics _jenesaispas_ and _maniacoargento_


Thanks mate!


*Valdés Peninsula, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Buen fin de semana!!! by Natalia S..., on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Los Alerces National Park, Chubut Province, Argentina*



los alerces national park - esquel - argentina by dataichi, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Lanin Volcano and Huechulafquen Lake, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Volcan Lanin III, Patagonia by Laurent L., on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Espada and Fortaleza Hills
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Espada por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Flag of Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Magallanes por CSQ, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Southern right whale in Port Pirámides, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Jump! by Fredww, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Esmeralda Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



The dog that led us to the lake by Fredww, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for sharing, dude. :cheers:

Lago Pehoé Hostry
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Our hotel, the Hosteria Pehoe por malaholic, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Waterfall in Última Esperanza Sound
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Water Fall por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Thanks for sharing dude:cheers:


You're welcome Vasthrash. Man, Lake Pehoe seems to be taken from a fairy tale. :drool:


*Cisne Lake, Chubut Province, Argentina*



La Tierra no la heredamos de nuestros padres, la tomamos prestada a nuestros hijos by flor m., on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Viedma Lake, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Wonderful Patagonia. By Ian Layzell by IANLAYZELLUK, on Flickr


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, amazing Patagonia!

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice pics.. all of them!! 

Viedma Glacier - Lago Argentino - Santa Cruz Province - Argentina


Hielo Continental 2007 por Ariel Belmonte, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Penguin Island - Puerto Deseado - Santa Cruz Province - Argentina


Rock Hopper penguin colony por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great pictures and landscapes. :cheers:



maniacoargento said:


> You're welcome Vasthrash. Man, Lake Pehoe seems to be taken from a fairy tale. :drool:


Glad you liked it.

Solo Hill
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Trail por ewahrlich, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Falkner Lake - Lacar - Neuquén Province - Argentina










By *Ricardo Aníbal Rivero* In FotoNat.org​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

El Calafate - Lago Argentino - Santa Cruz Province - Argentina


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

30 000 views, health for that!. :cheers2:

Route of the Jesuitas
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Por la Ruta de los Jesuitas por Mono Andes, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cisnes Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









PATAGONIA, CHILE: Lago Cisnes (Villa O´Higgins, Aysén). por thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Already surpassed the 30 000 views. Health for that! :cheers2:


Hell yeah man, awesome! :cheers1:


*Frías Lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Puerto Frias, Argentina by The Pack, on Flickr


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Then, Happy 30.000 views guys :drunk:

Manzano Bay - Nahuel Huapi Lake - Neuquén Province - Argentina










By Adriana Harguindeguy & Haag in Tierra Patagonia​


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Canales Patagonicos, Aysén, Chile


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular and magnificent shots from Patagonia....:cheers:


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Terror in the Caulle
Los Lagos, Chile


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Next->


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Monte León National Park- Santa Cruz Province - Argentina










Monte León National Park por Julian!!!, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Argentosoma said:


> Amazing pic!!


Thanks! Great photos of Monte León. :cheers2:


*Torres del Paine National Park, Magallanes and Antártica Chilena Region, Chile*



Fresh snow in Torres del Paine by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Lengas Forest, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



free roaming horse in a dark woods by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, guys!. :applause:

Braun & Blanchard Dock
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Muelle Braun & Blanchard por [URL="http://www.flickr.com/people/rockalvaro/]Alvaro Espinoza Fotografía[/URL], en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Marble Chapel
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









"Capilla de Marmol" General Carrera Lake - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (De regreso...200K + views!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Aysén River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









S&A_Patagonia_Rio Aysén por Turismo Chile2011, en Flickr​


----------



## Claudio1993 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Patagonia is really beautiful. I want go someday.

Greetings from Santiago.*


----------



## Claudio1993 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Greetings Matias xd*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:lol:
Greetings, my friend!.

Magdalena Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Isla Magdalena por GrahamAndDairne, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Pulmari River, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



RIO PULMARI by SENSEIMAXI, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for contributing, _maniacoargento_! Nice picture.:cheers:

Karukinka National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Caballos en Karukinka por SWL Foto, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Arelauquen - San Carlos de Bariloche - Rio Negro Province - Argentina


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics! 



Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Thanks for contributing _maniacoargento_! nice picture:cheers:


You're welcome dude!


*El Bolsón, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Untitled by Alex,s, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Autumn Forest in Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Granito por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Chacabuco
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Puerto Chacabuco por Sarah Rider Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really awesome nature shots from Patagonia, amazing landscape...:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for comment, dude!.

Ana Lagoon
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Laguna Ana por tigric (Ana Stefanović), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Eclaireurs Lighthouse
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina









Les Eclaireurs Lighthouse, Beagle Channel por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Comodoro Rivadavia, Chubut, Argentina.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37738173


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Pía Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Looks a bit scary por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Thanks for the reply _maniacoargento_, i thought it had been peopled by yugoslavs as in the southern Chilean.


No problem. Didn't know that the yugoslavs emigrated to the Chilean Patagonia. Great pics by the way! kay:


*Lemuy Island, Los Lagos Region, Chile*



Lomajes de Isla Lemuy - Patagonia Chilena by Noelegroj, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Lago Lacar - San Martin de los andes - Neuquen - Argentina by adre87, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cerro Catedral, Bariloche, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Condor Peak by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers2:

Cochamó River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Secret Patagonia​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Simpson River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Mirador - Coyhaique por Tonwa1, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Marble Caves
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Remando por felipecancino, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bariloche
Río Negro Province, Argentina









Bariloche Patagonia Argentina - Aerial View por www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome pics my friend :applause:


*Piedras Blancas Glacier, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Glaciar Piedras Blancas by maxtdf, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

kay:

Mountains in Cochamó Valley
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Secret Patagonia​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Flock of sheep in San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Rebaño by FernandoRey, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Cute pic dude. :cheers:

Explora Patagonia, Salto Chico Hotel
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Carancho in Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









TORRES DEL PAINE por "XAPA", en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow would be a dream a stay in the Salto Chico Hotel.


*Futaleufú, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Futaleufù by Walter E.Kurtz, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Buenos Aires Lake, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Espejismo blanco by joscello, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

breathtaking shots from Patagonia...:cheers2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Fall in Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Fall by nanoenano91, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Beach near Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



Bahía Tethis? by Pato, percusión y fotos..., on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Dickson lake, Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile*



Day 4: Dickson campsite and Lago Dickson by tik_tok, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Wonderful pics! Thanks for contributing, dude.

Tamango National Reserve
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Los últimos rayos de sol por Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Kayaking at Punta Jamón
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Kayaking at Punta Jamon por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bulnes Fort
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena, Chile









FUERTE BULNES por Juespi, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Del Lago Theatre, Frutillar
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Teatro del Lago / Lake Theatre, Frutillar, Chile, 2011 por Andrew Graeme Gould, en Flickr​


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Beautiful pictures but it's funny to see always the same 2 forumers posting lol


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ I don't see what's the problem with that, but you can also contribute.


*Chos Malal, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Neuquen Norte 06 by Roberto Hipp, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Daireon said:


> Beautiful pictures but it's funny to see always the same 2 forumers posting lol


It's a shame that no one else is encouraged to contribute. In any case images are not lacking.

Coyhaique
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Coyhaique por GCR88, en Flickr​


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Hej, Don’t be discouraged. I like this forum and I am here every day to see new postings. So, please, keep posting… Nice pictures of nice countries taken by nice people…


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks dude, much appreciate what you do. kay:

Yeucouma Islets
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Islotes Yeucouma, Chiloe por lanube360, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Valle de las Ruinas, Chubut Province, Argentina*



VALLE DE LAS RUINAS - RN 25 - CHUBUT by L E Braini, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Argentino Lake, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Lago Argentino by eacampos, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

King Penguins Near Inútil Bay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Colonia Pingüino Rey 2 por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lagoon of Castillo Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Cerro Castillo panorama por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Futaleufú, Chile*
X Región de los Lagos


Futaleufu - Chile por Rita Willaert, en Flickr


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow Patagonia looks like a different world. I would love to visit it someday.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for your comment! Nice pics _ehh..._ and _Vasthrash_ :cheers2:


*Near Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Near Lago Argentino (Argentina) by sasha_h, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Comodoro Rivadavia, Chubut Province, Argentina*



CERPENTEANDO AL MAR by PIN.GUINO, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Very good contributions!.

Chile Chico
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









cuadrilla por delamaza, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sheep in Chiloé in Chiloé
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sin título por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Escondido lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Lago Escondido,Argentina. by lilianmirto, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers2:

O'Higgins Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Patagonia - Aysen - Lago O'Higgins por Steve Behaeghel, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta La Arena
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sin título por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Serrano River
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Río Serrano por Christian Varas (kbcitas), en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Breathtaking place :drool:


*Cerro Catedral, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Skiing over the clouds in Patagonia by frisbeeace, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Patagonia...:cheers:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for comment _Linguine_ kay:


*Río de las Vueltas, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Rio de las Vueltas by TranceMist, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Really stunning pics! I loved. :cheers:

Elizalde Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Region, Chile









Lago Elizalde por Recorre Aysén, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Petrohué River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Fishing in Chile por Niccolo Cantarutti, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Futaleufú River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Río Futaleufú - Rápido iniciación... por felipe vivanco, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow amazing shots! :applause:


*Trevelin, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Trevelin 7 by Marged Elin, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Bahía Brava, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Bahia Brava by Robinson Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



Atardecer en Usuahia by Norma Gladys Guastavino, on Flickr


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ushuaia Hoy.*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Cole Cole Beach
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Frontera de Concha y Toro​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Brookes Snowdrift
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena, Chile









Ventisquero Brookes por Jaime_Daniel`s, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Valle Mayor, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



Valle Mayor in Ushuaia, Argentina by edwademd, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

El glaciar Brookes :shocked:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Bariloche by trisente, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

maniacoargento said:


> *Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*
> 
> 
> 
> Bariloche by trisente, on Flickr


I knew it when I was 11.

Heveanly view.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Wonderful sites! I loved the pics.

Trinidad Hill
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Andres Amengual. Fotografía​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^
Cochamó Valley is amazing :cheers:


----------



## transurferx (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, it's just amazing!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Comments are appreciated. 

San Rafael Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Fotografia Aerea Glaciar San Rafael por pura-aventura.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Moraleda Channel
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Mountain Maca from Moraleda Channel por pura-aventura.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Laguna sucia*



Vasthrash said:


> *Lagoon Sucia and Lagoon of Los Tres, Argentina*
> Provincia de Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> ...


Para tal belleza de paisaje, no es el nombre adecuado para llamarla asi - pero su nombre despierta una gran curiosidad - Da la impresion de que si te bañaras en ella te convertirias en el increible hulk


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^magnificent!


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Punta Arenas, Chile.... because Latin America it´s not only tropical climate and bananas... 


Punta Arenas por JGaldames, en Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> *Moraleda Channel, Chile*
> Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo
> 
> 
> ...


^^
Ese es el volcán Macá, espectacular la foto :cheers:


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Pretty colors.
> 
> *Piedras Blancas Lagoon, Chile - Argentina*
> ...


Tengo entendido que el glaciar piedras blancas, el glaciar grande y la laguna Torre y otras pequeñas lagunas al pie del Fitz Roy pertenecen a la Argentina, no a Chile... por más que los chilenos marquen en sus mapas que es una zona sin límites, lo que falta resolver es la demarcación, no la soberanía... ya quedaron de acuerdo que el límite debe pasar por las altas cumbres divisorias de aguas, por lo tanto esos glaciares y lagunas (de pendiente atlántica) están en Argentina 

Con respecto al mapa de la primera página, tampoco muestra el límite internacional en Tierra del Fuego y parece que toda la isla fuera chilena... hay que arreglar eso...

Igual Patagonia es patrimonio de argentinos y chilenos y debe ser protegida y evitar que los intereses económicos de unos pocos la arruinen... después de todo los límites son imaginarios y lo que pase en Argentina repercute en Chile y viceversa... 

Estaría bueno que la gente que vive en Tierra del Fuego o Punta Arenas estén atentos al cielo, dicen que este año y el año que viene habrá una intensa actividad solar y eso provocará auroras australes que se podrán ver desde el sur de Argentina y Chile... sería bueno tener fotografías, time lapses o videos de esos fenómenos, he visto varias de Australia y Nueva Zelanda... no entiendo por qué si estamos más al sur que ellos no se pueda tener fotos de auroras en nuestros países... creo que tiene que ver algo con el polo magnético que esta desplazado, pero igual si la tierra gira deberían verse acá también no? 

Photos taken by me!

Chorrillo del salto - Santa Cruz - Argentina










Cerro Torre, Glaciar Grande y laguna Torre - Santa Cruz - Argentina










Río de las Vueltas - santa Cruz - Argentina


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Poroto said:


> Punta Arenas, Chile.... because Latin America it´s not only tropical climate and bananas...


Cheers for that! kay:



almagestos said:


> Estaría bueno que la gente que vive en Tierra del Fuego o Punta Arenas estén atentos al cielo, dicen que este año y el año que viene habrá una intensa actividad solar y eso provocará auroras australes que se podrán ver desde el sur de Argentina y Chile... sería bueno tener fotografías, time lapses o videos de esos fenómenos, he visto varias de Australia y Nueva Zelanda... no entiendo por qué si estamos más al sur que ellos no se pueda tener fotos de auroras en nuestros países... creo que tiene que ver algo con el polo magnético que esta desplazado, pero igual si la tierra gira deberían verse acá también no?


Es cierto eso? No tenía idea. Que bueno sería tener la oportunidad de verlas.


*Los Alerces National Park, Chubut Province, Argentina*



The goal is ahead by CAGATOTA, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

almagestos said:


> Tengo entendido que el glaciar piedras blancas, el glaciar grande y la laguna Torre y otras pequeñas lagunas al pie del Fitz Roy pertenecen a la Argentina, no a Chile... por más que los chilenos marquen en sus mapas que es una zona sin límites, lo que falta resolver es la demarcación, no la soberanía... ya quedaron de acuerdo que el límite debe pasar por las altas cumbres divisorias de aguas, por lo tanto esos glaciares y lagunas (de pendiente atlántica) están en Argentina
> 
> Con respecto al mapa de la primera página, tampoco muestra el límite internacional en Tierra del Fuego y parece que toda la isla fuera chilena... hay que arreglar eso...


Ese territorio esta en litigio por lo que no tiene dueño único por ahora, y hay para rato con ese tema. No muy pronto se llegara a un acuerdo.
El mapa de la primera pagina es muy inexacto pero lo que intenta mostrar es la región patagónica.

Cochrane Village
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









La Nube 360​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Compañia de Jesús Church, Puerto Montt
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Iglesia Compañia de Jesus Puerto Montt por PLAN Arquitectos, en Flickr​


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> Ese territorio esta en litigio por lo que no tiene dueño único por ahora, y hay para rato con ese tema. No muy pronto se llegara a un acuerdo.
> El mapa de la primera pagina es muy inexacto pero lo que intenta mostrar es la región patagónica.
> 
> *Cochrane Village, Chile*
> ...


extraido de wikipedia...

En el área determinada entre los paralelos de Latitud Sur 49º10'00" y 49º47'30" y los meridianos de Longitud Oeste 73º38'00" y 72º59'00", la Comisión Mixta de Límites Chile-Argentina deberá confeccionar una carta a escala 1:50.000 para poder demarcar el límite, en ese sector no se aplicará el Protocolo Específico Adicional sobre Recursos Hídricos Compartidos del 2 de agosto de 1991.4 Ese sector corresponde a un territorio rectangular que va desde pocos kilómetros al norte de la cumbre del monte Fitz Roy hasta el cerro Murallón, en el que existe un área sin demarcación de límites. Dentro del cual, sin embargo, el propio acuerdo demarcó el límite desde el Fitz Roy hasta algunos kilómetros al sudoeste (punto B), y desde el mismo monte hacia el norte fue demarcado por medio del laudo arbitral de laguna del Desierto de 1994.

*Se acordó que todas las aguas que fluyen hacia y desaguan por el río Santa Cruz serán consideradas a todos los efectos como recurso hídrico propio de la República Argentina. Asimismo, serán consideradas a todos los efectos como recurso hídrico propio de la República de Chile las aguas que fluyen hacia los fiordos oceánicos,* comprometiéndose cada Parte a no alterar, en cantidad y calidad, los recursos hídricos exclusivos que corresponden a la otra Parte.5

Ves es como digo yo, lo que desagua en el atlántico deberá quedar dentro del territorio argentino.... y lo que desagua en el pacifico para Chile, lo que falta es demarcar, o sea determinar los hitos, pero el criterio de demarcación ya fue establecido....
por lo tanto, laguna torre, laguna capri, rio de las vueltas, glaciar grande, glaciar torre, glaciar piedras blancas y demás lagunitas que tienen pendiente atlántica deberán quedar dentro de los limites de argentina


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ No me parece correcto iniciar una discusión de ese tipo en un hilo que tiene como objetivo principal mostrar imágenes de sitios de interés turístico de la región patagónica. Me parece fuera de lugar porque acá se muestra a la Patagonia como la región geográfica que es en si, sin darle relevancia a los límites políticos.


*La Hoya ski resort, Chubut Province, Argentina*



La Hoya ski resort Esquel Provincia de Chubut Patagonia by www.obstinato.com.ar, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
+1



almagestos said:


> extraido de wikipedia...
> 
> En el área determinada entre los paralelos de Latitud Sur 49º10'00" y 49º47'30" y los meridianos de Longitud Oeste 73º38'00" y 72º59'00", la Comisión Mixta de Límites Chile-Argentina deberá confeccionar una carta a escala 1:50.000 para poder demarcar el límite, en ese sector no se aplicará el Protocolo Específico Adicional sobre Recursos Hídricos Compartidos del 2 de agosto de 1991.4 Ese sector corresponde a un territorio rectangular que va desde pocos kilómetros al norte de la cumbre del monte Fitz Roy hasta el cerro Murallón, en el que existe un área sin demarcación de límites. Dentro del cual, sin embargo, el propio acuerdo demarcó el límite desde el Fitz Roy hasta algunos kilómetros al sudoeste (punto B), y desde el mismo monte hacia el norte fue demarcado por medio del laudo arbitral de laguna del Desierto de 1994.
> 
> ...


Eso es precisamente un territorio en litigio, no está demarcado y por lo tanto ambos países lo pueden considerar parte de su territorio. Yo no alego cuando argentinos suben fotos de Campo de hielo Patagónico Sur por la misma razón.

Ibañez River Valley
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Colores - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj( 350k + views, thanks!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Carlos Bories Street, Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Chile por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Comments are appreciated
> 
> *San Rafael Lagoon, Chile*
> ...



amazing....:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I'm glad you like.

Entrance to Fort Bulnes
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena, Chile









Fuerte Bulnes por Rotholandus, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Valle de Quilanlahue - Lacar - Neuquén - Argentina









By Eric R. Schroeder in FotoNat.org
​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Comau Fjord, Chile*
X Región de los Lagos


la mejor primera parada! por Helena Fitzek, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> *Ibañez River Valley, Chile*
> Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo
> 
> 
> ...


Really really gorgeous scenery! :drool: Great pics!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Next >>>


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Meullín Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









BioBioChile​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chaiguata Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Lago Chaiguata, Chiloe por lanube360, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing pics bro!


*Civic Center, San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Bariloche Invierno 2012 by Bariloche Quiero Estar Ahí!, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the architecture of Bariloche. :happy:

Kayaking in Grey Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glaciar por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ Beautiful!

El Bolsón - Río Negro - Argentina


El Bolsón - Mirador del Azul por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Sendero Rupu Pehuen - San Carlos de Bariloche - Río Negro - Argentina


sendero rupu pehuen por el-mismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Mirador del Azul - El Bolsón - Río Negro - Argentina


Mirador del Azul por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice photos, what's with the colour of some path of the water in chaiguata lake? It looks like an oil spill.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Probably by the color of sands.
_Argentosoma_, awesome pics. :cheers:

Patagonian Steppe
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Àrboles por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Ingeniero Ibáñez
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Puerto Ingeniero Ibáñez por adasinh, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

La Junta
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









La Nube 360​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaramillo Petrified Forest
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









By Eassi, Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Probably by the color of sands.
> _Argentosoma_, awesome pics:cheers:


Thanks, I liked the pic of La Junta.

Valle Encantado - Rio Negro province - Argentina











Por cicero r maciel en Panoramio​


----------



## bakiliboy (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ 
Wow beautiful places! Would love to visit there one day!


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ You're welcome any time!!

Ventisquero Negro (Black snowdrift) - San Carlos de Bariloche - Rio Negro Province - Argentina


Cerro Tronador - Ventisquero Negro por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice contributions. :cheers2:

Yencouma Island
Los Lagos Region, Chile









La Nube 360​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ascencio River
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Río Ascencio cerca del Campamento Chileno, Parque Nacional Torres del Paine por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent pics! :cheers2:


*Farm in El Calafate, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



El Calafate Landscape by viva300, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Última Esperanza Sound
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region









De Guglielmo Celata​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers2:

Ventisquero River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Rio Ventisquero - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj( Celebrando 400K + views!), en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Bahía BustamanteESCALANTE Department - CHUBUT Province - *ARGENTINA*


*El tobogán *by _veropab16_ on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice pics dude!. :cheers:

Espolón Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Wend Magazine​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeinimeni Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Patagonia Sur​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

:cheers2:


*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Patagonia, Argentina by John Barwood, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Good to see you in the thread, dude, nice picture. :cheers:

Aysén Strait
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









National Geographic​


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

What a beautiful region.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the comment!



Vasthrash said:


> Good to see you in the thread dude, nice picture:cheers:


Thanks _Vasthrash_, I haven't had much time to post images lately, hopefully I'll start posting again. :cheers2:


*Cerro Tres Picos, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Vista Cerro Tres Pico desde Cholila - Chubut by javierosoto, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



DSC_0432 by hershome, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I hope so, your contributions are always excellent. :cheers:

Chacabuco River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









 Conservacion Patagonica​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Puerto Montt, Chile*
Región de Los Lagos









Puerto Montt por Joel Mann, en Flickr​


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

This theard is AMAZING!! I saw it completly, realy like the patagonia, chilenean patagonia it's so green and full of fjords. If only the winds of the Pacific Ocean could penetrate only a bit more into the argentinean territory, it whould be more easy for the people live in there, but it whould loose part of his charm.

Keep it coming guys!:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you very much for comment in the threadkay:

*Dolphins in the Fjord Eyre, Chile*
Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibañez del Campo









National Geographic​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego province, Argentina*


Ushuaia por vanto5, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

*Paine River, Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









National Geographic​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pantano Street, Punta Arenas, Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









Punta Arenas por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Martillo Island, Argentina*
Provincia de Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur









Isla Martillo penguin colony, Beagle Channel panorama por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## jonio (Oct 1, 2009)

Lugares y fotografías absolutamente maravillosos!

Doy las gracias a todos los autores de este hilo que me permitió apreciar la belleza de la Patagonia.

Voy a continuar siguiendo con atención, un saludo querido de Italia.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Gracias por visitar el hilo y por tu comentario amigo italiano, saludos!




Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> I hope so, your contributions are excellent always:cheers:



Thanks man, yours too. Love the pic of Punta Arenas, great city it looks beautiful.


*Laguna Espejo, Los Lagos Region, Chile*



Laguna Espejo by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Untitled by maite burgos, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers1:

*Yendegaia Bay, Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









Sea Gull nesting ground. por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Pío XI Glacier, Chile
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









Pío XI, by Javier Ventosa, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Great picture!

Puerto Bories
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Bories por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Chapelco Golf Club, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Chapelco Golf Club, San Martin de Los Andes, Provincia de Neuquén by NatsMercury, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



El Chaltén (3) by bibliojojo, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Landscape near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



DSC00013 by ChungHsuan, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



dandelions and mountains by lfstewart, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Espejo Lagoon, Los Lagos Region, Chile*



Laguna Espejo by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Península de Valdés, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Praia by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great pictures! thank you.

San Pedro Nolasco River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Rio San Pedro Nolasco - Patagonia Chilena Norte por Noelegroj( Feliz Navidad/Merry Christmas !!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Fields of Fresia
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Campos de Fresia - Patagonia (Chile) por Noelegroj( Feliz Navidad/Merry Christmas !!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Williams
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Peurto Williams II por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Argentine Pampa
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









The Argentine Pampas por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Palafito Sur Hostel, Castro
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Viedma Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile & Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Elusive Hues por Joerg Bonner, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Rio de las Vueltas
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









The Far Side por Joerg Bonner, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Laguna de los Tres
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Laguna de los Tres por tigric (Ana Stefanović), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tantauco Park
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Olla Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glacier Olla por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Refugia Hotel, Dalcahue
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Hermosas la Península de Valdés y el Parque Tantauco.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Gracias por comentar _Lovricico_. :hug:

Marble Chapel
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Mutante web de escalada en roca y competencias de escalada​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta Beaulieu
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Wow! por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ 
Impresiona que todas las fotos sean espectaculares, ¡sin excepción!
_All really great photos with no exception!_
............

Lake of the DesertLAGO ARGENTINO Department – SANTA CRUZ Province - *ARGENTINA* 




*Lago del Desierto 2* by _Marina Vachkovskaia_ on Panoramio
​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Awesome lake. Thanks for contributing, _argnic_. :cheers:

Cochamó Valley
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Andres Amengual. Fotografía​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bayo Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Glaciar Exploradores por pabloneco, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Fagnano Lake
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina









Lago Fagnano por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Patagonia...:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks. kay:

Paso Garibaldi
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina









The old road. por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Neff Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Melting Neff Glacier in the Northern Patagonian Ice Field por Maria Stenzel, en AllPosters.es​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Trekking in the Cordillera Darwin
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Black Sheep - ERP - 3 por Black Sheep Traveler, en Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Fantastic photos! 

I will go there in December 2013/January 2014, first the Chilean side and then the Argentinian one.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I'm glad!. We wait with open arms. :cheers:

Las Torres Patagonia Hotel
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Hotel Las Torrres Patagonia - Invierno (winter) por Las Torres Patagonia, en Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in wow.....with open mouth......and big eyes!!!!!:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Lake Roca, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



Lago Roca by valmente, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Lake Argentino, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Rays of light II by maegges, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Hermosa esa ultima imagen. :cheers:
Thanks for visiting the thread, _midrise_!.

Bertrand Bridge
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Lago General Carrera, Coyhaique por tereperez, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beach in Tierra del Fuego
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Black Sheep - ERP - 10 por Black Sheep Traveler, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Field of Tulips in Calbuco
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Volcàn Calbuco, Chile por foco_luvi, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hermosa la patagonia


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I have to visit patagonia before I die! is just stunning!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you both for commenting.
Gracias a ambos por comentar.

Puntiagudo Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Volcàn Puntiagudo, Chile por foco_luvi, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Río de las Vueltas Valley
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Valle Rio de las Vueltas por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Coyhaique
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









amanece por delamaza, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing pics as usual. :applause:


*Caviahue, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Caviahue, Neuquén, Patagonia Argentina. by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Bariloche, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Isla Victoria, Bariloche by < Fernando >, on Flickr


----------



## clorinda (Nov 8, 2012)

amazing place!!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nahuel Huapi. :drool:

Hiking in Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Hiking in Torres del Paine National Park por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Francisco Church, Castro
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Catedral de Castro por Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chimehuin River
Neuquén Province, Argentina









On the Road to Pilolil Argentina por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Última Esperanza Sound
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Ponte por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nuestra Señora del Nahuel Huapi Cathedral, San Carlos de Bariloche
Río Negro Province, Argentina









Sin título por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

San Rafael Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Blue ice at the San Rafael glacier, by Marilyn Whiteley, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice shot. :cheers:

Surroundings of Ranch Pingo
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia - Estancia Pingo por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

CostAustralis Hotel, Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









CostAustralis hotel at Puerto Natales por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Quintín Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Atardecer en glaciar San Quintin por www.incognitopatagon…, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Yendegaia Bay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Mixing currents por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chapelco Hill
Neuquén Province, Argentina









Belleza Sureña por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Carlos de Borromeo Church, Chonchi
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Chonchi Angular por cluster fotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Chilean Antarctic Institute, Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Building at main square in Punta Arenas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Juan
Los Lagos Region, Chile









San Juan por desde chiloe, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mascardi Lake
Río Negro Province, Argentina









Lago Mascardi - Neuquén por Mikel Pierre, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Esquel - Chubut province - Argentina


Esquel en Otoño - Patagonia Argentina por isabelitagarcia77, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Esquel - Chubut Province - Argentina


Esquel - chubut - Patagonia Argentina por isabelitagarcia77, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

De La Hoya Hill - Esquel - Chubut province - Argentina


Cerro la Hoya Esquel - Cubut - Argentina por isabelitagarcia77, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Leopard seal (Hydrurga leptonyx) on an iceberg in the San Rafael Lagoon*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo, Chile​









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6984135


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome shots, guys!. :cheers:

Chauques Islands
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Mechuque por carlosheviariera, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Balmaceda Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glaciar Balmaceda, Puerto Natales, Chile por and my fury stand ready, en Flickr.​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

I especially liked San Juan and Esquel shots and this last one of Balmaceda glacier. kay:

PS. In post 838 it´s actually in Neuquén province, not Río Negro.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
My mistake. Edited immediately.

Indigo Patagonia Hotel, Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Indigo hotel por Alexey Yurko, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Arenales Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Melting Arenales Glacier in the Northern Patagonian Ice Field por Maria Stenzel, en AllPosters.es​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sarmiento Petrified Forest
Chubut Province, Argentina









058 por Pokarillo, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Breathtaking pictures guys! :drool:


*Lake Hess, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Lago Hess, Bariloche by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Mount Tronador, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Cerro Tronador by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Incredible photos, especially the Hess Lake. :cheers:

Near Chapo Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Bosque Fantasma - Lago Chapo (Chile) por Noelegroj( Patagonia Without Dams), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Aucar Island(Island of Souls Navigators)
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Isla de las Almas Navegantes, Aucar por carlosheviariera, en Flickr​


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Great photos! Patagonia is one of the most beautiful places of South America!

Please, visit my thread with natural landscapes in Brazil, I posted wonderful pics:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Incredible photos, especially the Hess Lake. :cheers:


Thanks _Vasthrash_, glad you like it!



Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Great photos! Patagonia is one of the most beautiful places of South America!
> 
> Please, visit my thread with natural landscapes in Brazil, I posted wonderful pics:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


Thanks for the comment my friend! I'll be sure to pay it a visit kay:


*Rawson, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Postal de mi ciudad by Franco Rosini - en stand by, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Near Trevelin, Chubut Province, Argentina*



eras un rompecabeza disfrazado de princesa by lauriten, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Tantauco Park
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Andean region, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Can you see a face? by < Fernando >, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*View of Ushuaia and the Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*



Ushuaia by vanto5, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*View of Coyhaique, Aysén Region, Chile*



Mirador Coyhaique by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Near El Calafate, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



no fence can hold my freedom! by brocks87, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow!, awesome pics, _maniacoargento_. :cheers:

Puerto Aysén
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









LA TERCERA​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Strait of Magellan
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sin título por S. Bevensee, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Maullín River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Navegando en el Rio Maullin - Llanquihue (Chile) por Noelegroj, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Queulat National Park*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









https://plus.google.com/photos/108721141478208413268/albums/5152097343759812449?banner=pwa​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Wow!, awesome pics, _maniacoargento_. :cheers:


Thanks my friend! Beautiful pics of the Chilean Patagonia!


*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Sin semáforos a la vista by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Near Puerto Patriada, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Montaña by Ayelen Ferro, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*La Buitrera Canyon, Chubut Province, Argentina*



Canyon Buitrera (Chubut, Argentina) by Arturo_Jose, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Hornos Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nuestra Señora del Patrocinio Church, Tenaún
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Iglesia Tenaún por carlosheviariera, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Roof of Theater del Lago, Frutillar
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lenga Tree Near Fitz Roy Mount
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile & Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Patagonia Bonsai Tree por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Spegazzini Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Spegazzini Glaciar por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Punta Tombo
Chubut Province, Argentina









Penguins and Guanacos at Punta Tombo por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bernal Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









PuraVida Fotografia​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Palena River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Patagonia Norte por Girovai.com, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Patagonia is my favorite place in the southern hemisphere!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

sk8-Skelter said:


> Patagonia is my favorite place in the southern hemisphere!!


Glad to read it, _sk8-Skelter_.

Francés Valley
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cuernos del Paine por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Hermite Islands
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Hermite Islands por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Chara Hill9 DE JULIO Department - RÍO NEGRO Province - *ARGENTINA*


*Beautiful Plateau!!! * by _transvial_ on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Águila Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glaciar El Águila por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Patagonia. :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Corcovado National Park
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Tompkins Conservation​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Traful Lake
Neuquén Province, Argentina









Lago Traful por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*King Penguins (Aptenodytes patagonicus) near Porvenir, Tierra del Fuego, Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









http://bodeswell.org/2012/03/31/los-reys/​


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nunca me canso ver este hilo! HERMOSA PATAGONIA!!! Hermosisima!
Saludos desde Europa y mil gracias.


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

vshreiter71 said:


> Nunca me canso ver este hilo! HERMOSA PATAGONIA!!! Hermosisima!
> Saludos desde Europa y mil gracias.


:bash: This is international thread !!!!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Limestone and Marble hills in Madre de Dios Island - Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena

_The high rainfall, with more than 8000mm (314.96 inches) and winds of 200 km/hr (124.27 mph), have eroded the island, leaving the rocks exposed. Only in places protected from the weather, there are evergreen forests._









http://www.expenews.com/es/expeditions/209/dispatches/3094​


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr.JACOB said:


> :bash: This is international thread !!!!


Ohhh; sorrrrryyyyy. OK! Patagonia - WOW! Amazing! Very nice!
icard:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Jaja thank you for visiting the thread, _vshreiter71_. Thanks for the pics too, _ehh ..._. :cheers:

Serrano River
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia por Fotografovolante, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chaitén volcano, some years after the eruption of 2008 (February 2013)*
Región de los Lagos, Chile 


Volcan Chaiten por Miradortigre, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

La Leona River
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Los Glaciares National Park por ferraripamela, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Town of Mechuque
Los Lagos Region, Chile









En medio de Mechuque por arlosheviariera, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Juan River Mouth and Magellan Strait
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Magellan strait, river San Juan por fenicio84, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Azul RiverCUSHAMEN Department - CHUBUT Province - *ARGENTINA*


*Lago Puelo - Rio Azul* by _Javier Suden _ on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice photo, _argnic_.

Porvenir
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Porvenir por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Nice photo, _argnic_.


Thank you Vasthrash! Yours are great too.

A question: Is Mechuque located on an island or in mainland? It seems as an interesting town but I never heard of it.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
The town is on the island of the same name. It is located in Chiloé archipelago.

Agostini Fjord
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









montañas por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Man, long time I don't post here.. :nuts: Nice pics as always!


*Cerro Monjes, Río Negro Province, Argentina*



Cerro Monjes, On the Road to Bariloche by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Mount Fitz Roy from the Argentinian side, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Close to the paradise by Rodrigo.Wen, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Good to see you again in the thread, maniacoargento. Hope you are well.

Puerto Octay
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Puerto Octay por germanoenchile, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Dos Lagos Lodge
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Dos Lagos Lodge​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

O'Higgins Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Gigante de hielo por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sunset Over Punta Tambo
Chubut Province, Argentina









Sunset Over Punta Cantor por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Paimún Lake
Neuquén Province, Argentina









Neuquen-LgoPaimun-VcanLanin-20 por Sebastián Izquierdo, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Consuelo
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Consuelo from the fjords por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful pics! I was born in Santa Cruz Province near Comodoro Rivadavia. Unfortunately for me, it was in the ugly part of Patagonia, in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Anyway has its charm, I like the steppe.
Thanks for commenting, _Guajiro1_.

Braun Menéndez Palace, Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Braun-Menendez palace at Punta Arenas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Montt
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Puerto Montt por Andres Amengual, en Flickr​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Vasthrash said:


> Sunset Over Punta Tambo
> Chubut Province, Argentina
> 
> 
> ...


amazing image!


Chile looks very wide, it has many wild corners,,


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I'm glad you like my country, _Mussoda_.

Belgrano Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Lago Belgrano, Perito Moreno National Park por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Church of Huillinco
Los Lagos Region, Chile









so typical of Chiloé... por cluster fotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mussoda said:


> amazing image!
> 
> 
> Chile looks very wide, it has many wild corners,,


I wouldn't say "wide", it's "long" :lol:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fjord of the Mountians*
Magallanes & the Chilean Antarctica Region


Canal de las Montañas por Patagonia-Concept, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Fishing in Cochrane River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Pesca con mosca por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

House in Llanquihue
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Llanquihue por Andres Amengual, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Flamingos at Amarga Lagoon
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Flamencos por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Estuary of Bravo River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









On the way to Villa O'Higginss por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Valley of Puelo River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Fotografias de la Patagonia. Andres Amengual.​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lago Theater, Frutillar
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lago Theater, Frutillar
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Casa Richter y Teatro del Lago. por RomanSchuster, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Whale at Valdes Peninsula
Chubut Province, Argentina









Fluke of Southern Right Whale por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

:applause::applause: All really awesome pics!!
.....

Multi-coloured geological formations in Bandurria AreaAÑELO Department - NEUQUÉN Province - *ARGENTINA*


*Area Bandurria - Neuquen - Argentina * by _Lagocardiel_ on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
It is strikingly similar to the landscapes of northern Chile.

Near Ushuaia
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina









IMG_9950 por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Paso Roballos
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina & Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









La tropilla por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Paine River
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia por Fotografovolante, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Puerto Gala (Gala port) - Toto Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.islas.cl/wordpress/2006/...dades-bibliografia-investigaciones/toto-3-18/​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I did not know that place. Good photo. :cheers:

Argentino Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Lago Argentino and bergy bits por JohnMacdonald, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Puerto Varas
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Puerto Varas por Fabro - Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Exploradores Valley
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Camino a Bahia Exploradores por pabloneco, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cajón Cofré River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por Fimm, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cabo de Hornos Hotel, Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Punta Arenas Hotel Cabo De Hornos por Derek Pettersson, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta La Arena
Región de Los Lagos, Chile









Caleta La Arena por Fenanov, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Frío Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por Fimm, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Achao
Región de Los Lagos, Chile









Borde Costero Achao por PLAN Arquitectos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Argentino Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Camino a la Patagonia por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Dead Trees at Ibáñez River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Dead trees at Río Ibáñez por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

The thread already has 1,000 posts and over 100,000 views. Thank you all!. :cheers:

San Rafael Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Blue water ponds on San Rafael glaciar por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.michaelandersongallery.com/images/large/Patagonia-Inferno-Sunset-MAG2.jpg​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> The thread already has 1,000 posts and over 100,000 views. Thank you all!. :cheers:


Cheers man! My favorite thread in this section! 


*Argentino Lake, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*



Storm on Lago Argentino.Patagonia. Argentina by courregesg, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Near Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



Camino sinuoso by PIN.GUINO, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province, Argentina*



DSC_5341 by PIN.GUINO, on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Granite Wall in Corcovado National Park*
Los Lagos Region, Chile










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67882609​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Alacalufes National Reserve*
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile

_The alacalufes or Kawésqar are an indigenous people who sailed Patagonian channels until the Western sickness and colonization have made them almost disappear in the twentieth century._









http://conaf-magallanes.blogspot.com/2010/07/con-nuevos-desafios-conaf-magallanes.html​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome photos, guys!. :cheers:

Fishing on Puelo River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Pique por macsbruj, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Serrano Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Serrano glaciar por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Padre Garcia Waterfall
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Parque Nacional Queulat por Wild_Places, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nuestra Señora de los Dolores Church, Dalcahue
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Chiloé, Dalcahue, Nuestra Señora de los Dolores por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Deceit Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Deceit Island por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://go-south-adventures.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Explora-Patagonia-Guanacos.jpg​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chacabuco Valley*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87574851​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Francés River
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









In the French valley por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Villa Teheulches
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









near Villa Teheulches, Patagonian landscape por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Dalcahue Bay
Los Lagos Region, Chile









[email protected] por nabulwing, en Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2007/03/04/travel/patagonia_600.jpg​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for contributing, _ERVATUGA_. :cheers:

German Colonial Museum of Frutillar
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sin título por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Walkway in Caleta Tortel
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Walkway in Caleta Tortel por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bahamóndez Bay
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Bahía Bahamóndez, the end of the Carretera Austral por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Hermoso y pintoresco museo el de Frutillar!
Y aunque llegue un poco tarde, felicitaciones por los 1000+ post. Y que sigan las imágenes de esta incomparable región!

_What a beautiful and picturesque museum that one in Frutillar!
And congrats for the 1000+ posts in this Patagonian thread; keep more photos from this stunning region coming_. 

.....

Or-Jain Hill*Río Grande *Department - *Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur* Province - *ARGENTINA*


Otoño en Or-Jain by orjain on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks, argnic!. There is certainly much to show of our Patagonia. :cheers:

Amarga Lagoon
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Laguna Amarga por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Iceberg on Argentino Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Hypnotic Iceberg por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Las Rocas Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









El paraíso... por Rod Chile, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Monte León National Park
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Tompkins Conservation​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vasthrash said:


> Las Rocas Lake


Paradise!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
As the description of the photo says. :cheers:

Puerto Varas
Los Lagos Region









Puerto Varas, panorama por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beach in Valdés Peninsula
Chubut Province, Argentina









Patagonian Sky Over Killer Beach por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sarmiento Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Lago Sarmiento por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Adela Small Mountain Rage
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina & Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Andes Magic por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Palafito in Castro
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Palafito en marea baja por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Baker River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Río Baker por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Guanacos in Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Guanacos por Maurizio Blasetti, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Huillinco Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sin título por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

El Cobre, Hornopirén
Los Lagos Region









Sector El Cobre, Hornopirén por Pablo Santa María, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Jesús Nazareno Church, Aldachildo
Los Lagos Region









Iglesia de Aldachildo por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Williams
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Williams aerial por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tree at Route 9
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Árbol tumbado por el viento camino entre Río Verde y la Ruta 9 por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Penguins in Seno Octay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Pingüinos entre las flores por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Lácteo River*Río Chico* Department - *Santa Cruz* Province - *ARGENTINA*


Rio Lácteo, Lago Volcán by Tommy Vin on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice images!. :cheers:

Nordenskjöld Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Nordenskjöld por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Reloncaví Estuary/Fjord
Los lagos Region, Chile

_Located at coordinates 41°32'42"S 72°19'42"W, this is the fjord nearest the Equator_


estuario_del_reloncavi por baradits, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Valley close to Santa Inés Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Valley close to Santa Inés Glacier by Fonfon, on Panoramio.​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://img.earthshots.org/2011/full/084.jpg​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Torres del Paine*
Los Lagos Region, Chile


Chili, Patagonie, Puerto Natales, Parc Torres del Paine par jpazam, sur Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys!. :cheers:

Near Coyhaique
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Near Coihaique por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Southern Patagonian Ice Field*

Aysén & Magallanes Regions, Chile









Source​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Ninfas Point*Rawson* Department - *Chubut* Province - *ARGENTINA*


Punta Ninfa 2 by prairiejazz, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Curaco de Vélez Church
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Isla de Quinchao, Curaco de Vélez, Church por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Grey Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sin título por *natalia altamirano lucas*, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Elefante Hill
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Cerro Elefante - Valle del Cochamo (Patagonia -Chile) por Noelegroj (ON/De regreso), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cisnes River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









ABTAO​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ancud Beach
Los Lagos Region, Chile









[email protected] por nabulwing, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ehh... said:


> Reloncaví Estuary/Fjord
> Los lagos Region, Chile
> 
> _Located at coordinates 41°32'42"S 72°19'42"W, this is the fjord nearest the Equator_
> ...


Mui guapa :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Muralla China
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Desierto Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Lago del Desierto through the trees por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Glacier in Alberto de Agostini National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Luz por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta Ferrari
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









It looks small and miserable por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Queulat National Park
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









ABTAO​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Espejo Lagoon
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Lagoon & Lotus Flowers / Laguna & Flores de Loto por ClixYou, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Señoret Channel
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Natales por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Chapo Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Un dia - Cumbres nevadas - Lago Chapo (Patagonia - Chile) por Noelegroj (ON/De regreso), en Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes Region, Chile









Source​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Pia Fjord - Tierra del Fuego
Magallanes Region, Chile









http://uss_fuga.expenews.com/de/expeditions/196/gallery​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

St. George's Chapel*Lácar* Department - *Neuquén* Province - *ARGENTINA*


Entrada a Lago Hermoso by Piti Olague on Panoramio​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Laguna Parrillar National Reserve
Magallanes Region, Chile


el viento por Hueon del Sur, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Fort Bulnes
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Historic Fort Bulnes on the Strait of Magellan, Chile 360 degree panorama_resized por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Trekking in Cordillera Darwin
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Black Sheep - ERP - 2 por Black Sheep Traveler, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mackay Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Sea lions at Melimoyu bay
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.seedlightworkshops.com/2...es-melimoyu-avatar-has-nothing-on-this-place/​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Road between Coyhaique and Balmaceda
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87168086​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, _ehh..._. :cheers:

Patagonian Expedition Race on Tierra del Fuego Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Black Sheep - ERP - 37 por Black Sheep Traveler, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Promenade of Achao
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Borde Costero Achao por PLAN Arquitectos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Aysén
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Amanecer en Puerto Aysén por Rho178, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Vodudahue River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Tributary to Río Vodudahue por Sam Beebe/Ecotrust, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Sara Braun Palace, Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sara Braun palace at Punta Arenas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cordillera del Paine
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Nieve caída la noche anterior en las laderas que enfrentan el mirador de las Torres del Paine, Parque Nacional Torres del Paine por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Futaleufú River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Rio Futaleufu - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Feliz Navidad/Merry Christmas), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice photos as usual, guys. :cheers:

Castillo Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Travesía Las Horquetas-Cerro Castillo por OUTDOORSTV, en Flickr​


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Los Toboganes, Bahía Bustamante, Chubut province, Argentina









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48263364


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Near Blanca Lagoon
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Ovejas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tagua Tagua Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Festival de Jazz 1 por Andres Amengual, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

General Carrera Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Lago General Carrera por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Rafael Lagoon
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









2012 LAGUNA SAN RAFAEL - KAYAK DE TRAVESÍA - 48 por OUTDOORSTV, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Última Esperanza Fjord
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









FIORDO ULTIMA ESPERANZA - REFLEJOS II por MONTXO-DONOSTIA, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Yendegaia National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Noticias Univisión Kansas​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Roca Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Luz by Mariano Sola, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes and Antártica Chilena Region, Chile


Sem título by kenbruger, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Osorno Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile


Sem título by Sunrider007, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

San Rafael Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


Glaciar San Rafael by Lsanto Fotografia, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Calbuco Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile


Calbuco by Lsanto Fotografia, on Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Baggilt Lake and forestFutaleufú Department, Chubut Province, *Argentina*


Lago Baggilt by pam9555 on Panoramio​


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Fitz Roy
El Chaltén, Chile


Monte Fitz Roy Sunrise by glness, on Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Magellanic penguin (Spheniscus magellanicus) in Otway Sound
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile


http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasserberg/6670949469/​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Lago Jeinimeni National Park
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Valle Lunar - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Thanks/Gracias 1.500.000+ views!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Yelcho Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Yelcho en la Patagonia​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Riesco Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









VeoVerde​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^

Amazing shots :cheers:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Patagonian Andes
Aysén Region, Chile









Source​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, _Lans_. :cheers1:

O'Higgins Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Patagonia - Aysen - Lago O'Higgins por Steve Behaeghel, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Chaitén Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Bienvenidos al Parque Pumalín​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Romanche Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Ventisquero Romanche por Jaime_Daniel`s, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

House near the Carretera Austral (Austral road)
Aysén Region, Chile









http://forrestmccarthy.blogspot.com/2014/01/deep-patagonia.html​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice view. :cheers:

Patagonian Road in Río Verde
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Camino patagónico por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Miñihuales River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Entre por annais, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Puerto Tranquilo
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Patagonian Roadblock por glness, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Belgrano Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Lago Belgrano, Perito Moreno National Park, Argentina por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Los Glaciares National Park
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina











Monte Fitz Roy desde Laguna Capri by Alvaro Espinoza Fotografía, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Dawson Island
Magallanes and Antartica Chilena, Chile


Dawson Island mountains across the Strait of Magellan by Rodrigo IMG, on Flickr​


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Jaramillo National Park
Santa Cruz province, Argentina​
p.n. Jaramillo por marialuisak, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Alacalufes National Reserve
Magallanes and Antartica Chilena, Chile









http://www.openpatagonia.cl/wordpress/?attachment_id=2796​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Spegazzini Glacier
Lago Argentino Department, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Spegazzini Glacier, by Luca Galuzzi, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mount Balmaceda
Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile


Monte Balmaceda desde Puerto Natales by Rodrigo IMG, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Los Glaciares National Park
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina











Cerro Torre by Alvaro Espinoza Fotografía, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile


Luz en la Montaña II by Alvaro Espinoza Fotografía, on Flickr​


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Blue Lagoon, Santa Cruz province, Argentina


Laguna Azul Panorama por Flowtopia, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you all. :cheers:

Puerto Consuelo
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Consuelo from the fjords por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Bravo River
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Crossing the Río Bravo por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Palena River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Tompkins Conservation​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Road betwen Cerro Castillo & Coyhaique
Aysén Region, Chile









Source​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nena Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Nena y Piloto por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Entre Lagos
Los Lagos Region, Chile









near Entre Lagos, landscape por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

General Carrera Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Algo más sobre el Mallin Colorado Ecolodge​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Riesco Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









2014 Isla Riesco por OUTDOORSTV, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Villa O'Higgins
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Villa O'Higgins por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Huemúl in Tamango National Reserve
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Mirada curiosa por Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile










Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

_- deleted_


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerro Otto
Río Negro Province, Argentina


cerro otto by J.P.K., on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bariloche and Nahuel Huapi Lake
Río Negro Province, Argentina


Otto by jorge_l2004, on Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Estancia DespedidaRío Grande Department, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, *Argentina*


Estancia Despedida by studiopatagonia on Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great!.

Sombrero Island
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Chile por Alex Evans, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Futaleufú River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









EpicTV​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

The Singular Patagonia Hotel
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









The Singular Patagonia por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lake Pehoé
Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile


Lake Pehoé - Torres del Paine National Park - Patagonia - Chile by tigrić, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Osorno Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile


Vulcão Osorno - Sul do Chile by Nasci*, on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Azul Lake
Tehuelches Department, Chubut Province, Argentina









Murray Foote​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

I loved Nena Glacier. :applause:


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Pulpo Fjord
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Fiordo Pulpo brazo sureste by Antofaya, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

EDIT.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Viedma Lake
Lago Argentino Department, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Murray Foote​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Ice in Pia Fjord
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile


Montaña "Doblada" en el Fiordo Pia - Folded Mountain in Pia Fjord por meluspatagonicus, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Pía Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Glaciar Pía por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta Tortel
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









CALETA TORTEL por patagoniaincognita.com, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cochamó Valley
Los Lagos Region, Chile









El Anfiteatro - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia - Chile) por Noelegroj (En vacaciones!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mackay Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Cerro Mackay - Coyhaique por Harry Marty, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Dickson Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia: Torres del Paine National Park por Eugene Kaspersky, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Monument to the Wind, Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Torres Del Paine-11 por Ola Pemberton, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Punta Bariloche
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Summer sunset on Punta Bariloche por Rodrigo IMG, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tarn Mount
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Monte Tarn in the winter por Rodrigo IMG, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Achao
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Borde Costero Achao por PLAN Arquitectos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ushuaia
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina









Ushuaia II por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tree in Río Verde
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









El árbol más fotografiado de la Patagonia por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

View from Casablanca Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Lanín al Horizonte por Patricio Jiménez Barros, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Near Puerto Varas
Los Lagos Region, Chile









DSC07837 por fotoaustral, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Ibáñez
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lenga's Forests in Mackay Hill
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Penguins at Ainsworth Bay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Times Journeys - The New York Times​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Leptepú Fjord
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Tompkins Conservation​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Grande River, Greater Island of Tierra del Fuego
Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena Region, Chile









Visit Patagonia por [email protected], en Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena Region, Chile









Source​


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Chacaycó StreamPehuenches Department, Neuquén Province, *Argentina*


ARROYO CHACAYCO-BUTA RANQUIL by Reyes Luis Alberto on Panoramio​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Perito Moreno Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


_DSC0502 by Juan Cruz Fernandez Salcedo, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tromén Volcano
Neuquén Province, Argentina









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Northern side of Lake Guillermo
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Argentina_105_Hielo_Patagónico_Sur by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Bertrand Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título por www.stephanniefell.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Times Journeys - The New York Times​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

General Carrera Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


General Carrera por D. Brim, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Negro River
Los Lagos Region, Chile


Negro River, Peulla, Chile. by suraark, on Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Family of ñandues or choiques (Rhea americana) near Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena Region, Chile


ÑANDÚ DE MAGALLANES - Rhea americana por hulahula60, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ You know, I'm studying zoology and one of my dreams is seeing ñandues in the wild


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Southern Patagonian Ice Field
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina & Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Argentina - Patagonia - Mountaineering in El Chaltén 069 por mckaysavage, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Todos los Santos Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Lago todos los santos por Pablo Rogat, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

View from Singular Patagonia Hotel
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









View por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Pantano Street, Punta Arenas
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Punta Arenas por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Megaceryle Torquata at Greater Island of Chiloé
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Martin pescador (Ceryle torquata) por Zoltan von Bernath, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Valle Bonito Lodge
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Valle Bonito- Futaleufu - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (De regreso!), en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Tronador Volcano
Río Negro Province, Argentina & Los Lagos Region, Chile









Monte Tronador by umichbrett, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

View from Casablanca Volcano
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Why We Shred​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Última Esperanza
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Ominous and mighty by Geoff Wise, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

View from Puerto Weber
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









End of the World by ewahrlich, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Pillán Farm
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Tompkins Conservation​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Sarmiento Petrified Forest
Chubut Province, Argentina









Sarmiento Petrified Forest by Dennis Helm, on Flickr.​


----------



## Gnimelf (Dec 26, 2014)

FAAN FAAN is online now
Registered User

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes and Antartica Chilena Region, Chile

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111480067&highlight=torres+del+paine+national+park

This image is stolen from my Flickr account - remove it. Image represented by Getty Images.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gnimelf said:


> FAAN FAAN is online now
> Registered User
> 
> Torres del Paine National Park
> ...


I don't know if you can use the word "stolen" since there's no commercial use on this forum. Btw, your picture was already deleted. Don't worry.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

South Andean deers in General Carrera
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Huemules by Ignacio Walker, on Flickr.​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful old thread! :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:banana:

Las Rocas Lake
Los Lagos Region, Chile









LA TERCERA​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Road to Antillanca
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Antillanca by De mar a cordillera, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Pino Hachado pass
Neuquén Province, Argentina & Araucanía Region, Chile









Alberi di araucaria dopo il Pino Hachado by Matías Recondo, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Perito Moreno Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Glaciar Perito Moreno by Matías Recondo, on Flickr.​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile


Puerto Natales by serbesa, on Flickr
*photo taken by me​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowy forest near Villa La Angostura
Neuquén Province, Argentina









DSC8719 by Carolina Giaccaglia, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Huemul Lagoon
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









En el caribe sur by Juan Pablo, on Flickr.​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

lake Argentino


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/465128/view/1183062


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*El Chaltén*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/464400/view/1181917


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

View of Campana Mesa, looking west on Ruta CH-9 from Tres Pasos
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Table mountain by Horacio Lyon, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Diamante Mountain, Karukinka Natural Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Karukinka, Tierra del Fuego by Rodrigo Alonso, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Strait of Magellan
Magallanes y de Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









LVC1703 by Leandro Vargas, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Prados de Puerto Varas
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Puerto Varas by Wanderlust Traveler, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Crossing the steppe
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina









Tierra del Fuego by Luca, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

San Rafael Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Laguna San Rafael by Philip Oyarzo, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Nahuel Huapi Lake from Campanario Hill
Neuquén & Río Negro Province, Argentina









Nahuel Huapi and the Andes by Julian Appel, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Hualcupén
Neuquén Province, Argentina









Hualcupén by Gerardo Páez, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Mount Fitz Roy
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina & Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Luces y sombras by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Pehoé Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Pehoé by Mauricio Herrero, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Mount Almirante Nieto
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Monte Almirante Nieto desde Laguna Larga by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr.​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Fuerte Bulnes (Bulnes Fort)
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile

It was founded in 1843, and with the construction of this fort began Chilean colonization of the area surrounding the Straits of Magellan.


Fuerte Bulnes by serbesa, on Flickr
photo taken by me...​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/468163/view/1194350


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071125?page=1


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071097?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071095?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071093?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071088?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071086?page=0


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Almirante Nieto Mount
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









El Almirante Nieto por SWL Foto, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

♥ Patagonia.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

French Valley
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









French Valley by Roger Smith Bräuning, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Brazo Tristeza
Nahuel Huapi Lake, Río Negro Province, Argentina









Brazo Tristeza by Facundo Vital, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Choshuenco Mountain & Panguipulli Lake
Los Ríos Region, Chile









Choshuenco y Panguipulli by Joel Suazo, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Cerro Castillo National Reserve
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Reserva Nacional Cerro Castillo by Cristián, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Huilo Huilo Falls
Los Ríos Region, Chile









Salto Huilo Huilo by Alan Loyola, on Flickr.​


----------



## gekalfat (Apr 4, 2015)

What an Amazing Landscape!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Escudo Mountain
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Behind of Torres del Paine by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Peatlands of Esmeralda Lake
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina









Turbera de la Laguna Esmeralda by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Ojo de Albino
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina









Ojo de Albino by Alessandro Grussu, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Istmo de Ofqui
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Exploración al Istmo de Ofqui by Claudio Magallanes, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Inútil Bay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Bahía Inútil by Cristián, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Forest near El Chaltén
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Hiking through the woods by Lucía Sánchez, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Ice trekking on Perito Moreno Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Ice trekking on Perito Moreno Glacier by Max Unterwegs, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Menéndez Lake
Chubut Province, Argentina


Lago Menendez by rul57, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Ñivinco Falls
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Cascada Ñivinco by MΛD, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Meandering of the Deseado River
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Miradores de Darwin by Nando.G., on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Gaea Mountain Chain
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Lago O'Higgins by Néstor Benito, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Traful Lake 
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Link by peladomal, on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Quetrus Lagoon
Los Lagos Region, Chile









CHL-NAUT-QUTR-3 by Vicicuvej, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

A rhea in Pali Aike
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Camouflage by Ana Stefanović, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Being and the immensity
Torres del Paine, Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Enjoying the view by Frank Kehren, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Grey Glacier
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Grey Glacier by Tulbach, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Cahuelmó Fjord
Los Lagos Region, Chile









I feel tiny by Hodein, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Córdoba Pass
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Untitled by klausbalzano, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

El Calafate
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


El Calafate by vanto5, on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Mount Cinco Hermanos
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina









Cinco Hermanos by Mario, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Huilo-Huilo Biological Reserve
Los Ríos Region, Chile 









CHL-NAUT-RESB-HUIL-V by Vicicuvej, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Casablanca Volcano
Puyehue National Park, Los Lagos Region, Chile









Volcán Casablanca by Luis Vicente, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Esmeralda Lagoon
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina









Laguna Esmeralda by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Fata Morgana
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









in Patagonia by Natale Carioni, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Huinfiuca Lagoon
Villarrica National Park, Araucanía Region (& Los Ríos Region), Chile









Laguna Huinfiuca by Mono Andes, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Malalcahuello National Reserve
Araucanía Region, Chile









Corralco by Philippe Bouteille, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Pía Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Wall of Ice by Gerard Prins, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

View from Campanario Hill
Río Negro Province, Argentina









View from Campanario Hill by Kevin Troise, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

The forest of Navarino Island
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









El Bosque by Cristián, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Mesas near Torres del Paine
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cabalgata en Torres del Paine by Claudio Magallanes, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Mascardi Lake
Río Negro Province, Argentina


Espejo en la montaña by saqramone, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Castor Hill
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina


Inverno en Cerro Castor by Lucas Brentano, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Chorrillo del Salto
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Rush by David Young, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Trevelin
Chubut Province, Argentina


Trevelin by Dario Caballes, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Manzano Bay
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Bahía escondida by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Punta Arenas from Club Andino Ski center (summer)
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile


IMG_0919 by serbesa, en Flickr
by me...​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Waterfalls in Alberto de Agostini National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Beagle Channel waterfall by Geoff Wise, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Quetrus Lagoon
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Laguna Quetrus by Niccolo Cantarutti, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Torres del Paine rising up over the horizon
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile & Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









_Patagonia: grassland, mountains, eventually sea..._ by Vin, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Cape Horn
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cape Horn Lighthouse and Albatross Sculpture by Bruce Fryxell, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Grey Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Grey Glacier by Rich Halvorson, on Flickr.​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Pía Fjord
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









A sight not often seen by Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mansa Bay
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Mar Esmeralda por Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Roam in the hillsides of the Chacabuco Valley
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Guanacos en el Valle Chacabuco by Néstor Benito, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Patagonia National Park Project
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









CHL-NAUT-PPN-PAT by Vicicuvej, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Arrayanes River
Chubut Province, Argentina


Pcia chubut,rio arrayanes,Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez Gomez, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Tronador Hill
Río Negro Province, Argentina


El cerro Tronador by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Roca Lake
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina


Lago Roca by jfkz, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Cerro Torre
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Grand Temptation by Artur Stanisz, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Pumalin Park
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Parque Pumalin by A.G. Sepúlveda, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Temperate rain forests of the Austral Andes, Puyehue National Park
Los Ríos & Los Lagos Region, Chile









Anillo de otoño by Jorge León Cabello, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Choshuenco Mountain & Panguipulli Lake
Los Ríos Region, Chile









Choshuenco y Panguipulli by Joel Suazo Casacuberta, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Victoria Island
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Isla Victoria by Fabio Leoni, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Puesco Valley
Curarrehue, Araucanía Region, Chile









Valle de Puesco by Goulevitch Jérémie, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Reserva Nacional Llanquihue
Región de Los Lagos, Chile​*

Altas cumbres - Reserva Nacional Llanquihue (Patagonia Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ralún
Región de los Lagos, Chile​*

Ralún - Patagonia (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valle del Río Cochamó
Región de los Lagos, Chile​*

Valle del Rio Cochamo - Patagonia (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lago Tagua Tagua
Región de Los Lagos, Chile​*

Cae la tarde - Lago Tagua Tagua (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Torres del Paine*
Región de Magallanes, Chile









http://songoftheroad.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/ChileTorresDelPaine_03_TowersOverLagoAzul.jpg​


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Pumalin Park*
Región de los Lagos, Chile









http://songoftheroad.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ChileCarreteraAustral1SnowyMountainsAcrossRiver.jpg​


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Carretera Austral*
Región de Aysén, Chile









http://songoftheroad.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ChileCarreteraAustral2.09MountainValleyLakeView.jpg​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tril Tril Beach
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Sin título by Matt Allende, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Marble Cathedral
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título by Felipe Fontecilla, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cholguaco River
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Desembocadura del Río Cholguaco by Matt Allende, en Flickr​


----------



## esthermaria (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you!. 

Tic-Toc Marine Park
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Eduardo Sorensen​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ushuaia from Beagle Channel
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina & Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena Region, Chile









Down the Beagle Channel by Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Road to Villa Ortega
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Sin título by Felipe Fontecilla, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Francés Valley
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cerros Hoja, Máscara y Cuernos desde el camino al campamento Británico en el Valle Francés, Parque Nacional Torres del Paine by The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Villa Vanguardia
Los Lagos Region, Chile









Chile, Patagonia, Villa Vanguardia 20130225 by Laurent Lhomond, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta Beaulieu
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Our home by Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

Que belleza... Me inspira tantas cosas buenas, pero sobretodo una sensación de tranquilidad inmensa la Patagonia, son las 3:08 am y el insomnio vespertino me dió por deleitarme con este hilo, ésta región de la Patagonia un tesoro del mundo, único.


----------



## pulpoarg (Jul 23, 2013)

*Cerro Chalten o Fitz Roy*
Santa Cruz, Argentina
49° 16′ 17″ S, 73° 2′ 36″ W











http://www.dadaroom.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Monte-Fitz-Roy-Argentina.jpg


----------



## pulpoarg (Jul 23, 2013)

*Pehuenes solitarios*
Caviahue, Neuquen Argentina








[/url]


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Almirante Nieto Mount
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Patagonia by Jane Drumsara, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Última Esperanza Sound
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Navegación a Balmaceda y Serrano by Oyarce, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Nahuelpán
Chubut Province, Argentina









La Trochita by Artur Schodziński, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Cape Horn
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









At the End of the World by Takataira, on Flickr.​


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

General Carrera Lake
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


Desague Lago Gral. Carrera by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Perito Moreno Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Perito Moreno Glacier by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Chela & Solo hills
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Cerro Chela, Cerro Solo by Felipe Fontecilla, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Paso de Indios
Chubut Province, Argentina









Camino Trelew-Esquel by Artur Schodziński, on Flickr.​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow! I loved those photos. :cheers:

Coloane Bay
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Portfolio Overview - the best of atacamaphoto​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Caleta Brecknock
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Portfolio Overview - the best of atacamaphoto​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Upsala Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Floating piece of a giant by Alexandre Rocha, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Futalaufquen Lake
Chubut Province, Argentina


Futalaufquen by Pedro Francisco Suarez, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Cerro Bayo
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Descender by JavierAndrés, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Still waters
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Near _Torres del Paine_ by Elena, on Flickr.​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Lovricico please renew your posting in Antarctica thread, your photos here are very good, and i would like to see more.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Elster said:


> Lovricico please renew your posting in Antarctica thread, your photos here are very good, and i would like to see more.


Mission accomplished [_see post_]. kay:

Pirihueico Lake
Los Ríos Region, Chile









From _Puerto Fuy_ by Hernan Linetzky, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Villarrica Volcano
Araucanía Region & Los Ríos Region, Chile









Araucaria araucana by Humberto Castillo, on Flickr.​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Roca Lake
Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina


Border by Gianluca Lombardi, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Guerrico Valley
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Valle de Guerrico by Martin Fuentes, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Sierra Baguales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Sierra Baguales by Felipe Howard, on Flickr.​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Mount Fitz Roy
El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


This is one of my all time favorite images from Patagonia. It was a tough, extremely steep climb to get there and not a trail in site. So worth it for this top of the world vantage. www.danballardphoto.com by Dan Ballard, en Flickr​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Puelo Lake
Chubut Province, Argentina


Mirador del Lago Puelo by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Ventarrón Pass
Dientes de Navarino, Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Paso Ventarrón by Vicicuvej, on Flickr.​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Lasifashaj River
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina


Lasifashaj river, Tierra del Fueg by Deensel, en Flickr​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Perito Moreno Glacier
Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Perito Moreno by Deensel, en Flickr​


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Glaciar Stoppani, Parque nacional Yendegaia. Tierra del Fuego, Chile.*









Creditos al Holandés Max Rive y su sitio web


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Correntoso Lake
Los Lagos Department, Neuquén Province, Argentina



Lago Correntoso by Felipe Segovia Mendoza, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Stunning pics. :cheers:

Tiburón Hill
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Mountain Photography by Jack Brauer​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Patagonia: From Capilla San Eduardo at Puerto Pañuelo by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Azul River 
Chubut Province, Argentina 

 
Río Azul by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Olivia River
Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina









Olivia river, Tierra del Fuego by Deensel, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Monte Giordano
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









The American Alpine Club​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

El Calafate
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


El Calafate by Deensel, en Flickr​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Hielo Continental Patagónico
Circo de los Altares, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


20140124-DSC00486 by Jesuán 包, en Flickr​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Caleufú River
Neuquén Province, Argentina


Caleufú by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cerro Torre
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile & Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Mountain Photography by Jack Brauer​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Las Vueltas River
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


Epemeral Glow by Casey Colomb, en Flickr​


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Perito Moreno Glacier
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Capri Lake
Santa Cruz Province, Argentina


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

Futaleufú
Chubut Province, Argentina


Patagonia Argentina by Pablo Picardi, en Flickr​


----------

